
Show HN: GoHype – Book trips created by travel bloggers - georgehl
https://gohype.io
======
georgehl
Hi there! We’re two guys from the UK who got frustrated juggling mobile apps
for travel inspiration/booking. Quit our jobs, taught ourselves to code and
launched our iOS app less than a week ago.

GoHype let’s you browse, customise and book trips created by travel bloggers
(you might recognise our bloggers from Instagram).

We’d be super grateful to hear any feedback you have about the app. Feel free
to check it out. Open to any questions :)

